# Enneagram Instinctual Subtypes from the Fauvres



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

_I just paid for the Fauvre's enneagram + Instinctual variant test. These were the descriptions after the test. Thought it may be useful and I tried to google to see if it's already been posted but I didn't see anything. Posted it in the Resource for instinctual variants thread but decided to make a separate thread for it as well since people may not see it._ 

*Enneagram Instinctual Subtypes*
In the human condition, we all have a unique personality that includes our instinctual drives, our ego and our higher more spiritual “essential” qualities. The Enneagram is a sophisticated, yet easily understood typology that identifies nine distinct personality types, each with their own view of reality, inner motivations and sense of integrity. 


In the context of the Enneagram, there are three instinctual drives that govern the more primal strategies for survival known as the Instinctual Subtypes: *Self-preservation*, *Social* and *Sexual*. The subtypes reveal the most unconscious aspects of personality and relate to three key domains of life-- how we take care of ourselves, relate to others and create personal bonds.


*Self-preserving:*
The drive to seek safety and security and a sense of well-being.

*Social:*
The drive to seek others, to belong and be a part of a group or community.

*Sexual:*
The drive to seek personal affinity, closeness and one to one relationships. 


You will always want the security that comes with feeling physically safe (self-preserving), belonging to a group (social) and having intimate bonds (sexual). However, the way you create that security depends on which of these three instinctual drives is your preferred survival strategy and is most dominant and influential in your life. The drive that is most influential is called your Enneagram Instinctual Subtype. Identifying your dominant Instinctual Subtype will increase your self-awareness and help you to see your more primal and often inflexible patterns of response.


Powerfully protective, your dominant Instinctual Subtype is a critical part of your survival. It represents an area of constant concern, stress and attention. Your dominant Instinctual Subtype insures your survival, but narrows your view of the world. It determines the way in which you habitually and automatically filter your experiences. It creates a sense of reality that reinforces any bias you may have and omits any evidence that does not support that view. It feels natural and you probably assume that others see things the same way. 
Your Instinctual Subtype is operating 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. It hyper focuses on monitoring what it perceives you need to have safety and security. When the needs of your dominant Instinctual Subtype are satisfied you will feel a powerful sense of well-being. When these primal needs are threatened your dominant Instinctual Subtype sets off an inner alarm bell that something is very wrong causing you to feel anxiety and distress. 


To others, your Instinctual Subtype may look like a talent or a skill but to you it is an area of continuous worry and nervous tension. Often unconscious, it is always on guard, constantly monitoring your needs and enabling you to quickly find the resources, relationships and circumstances that will ensure your immediate and future survival. However, in its extreme, your dominant Instinctual Subtype may cause you to behave in ways that are irrational, inexplicable and/or self-destructive.


*If you have two Instinctual Subtypes which are close
*You may find that two of these instincts are close in dominance, making it difficult to distinguish which one is in charge. If that is the case, it is critical to understand and develop your third, and least expressed instinct. It is the distorted, imbalanced use of these three instincts that causes you to feel distress. When your dominant Instinctual Subtype is distorted, you may feel enslaved by its demands—for it is never satisfied, and is always anxiously craving more. When your drives are in balance, you can tend to your needs as they arise and live life in a more fluid and meaningful way.


*Deciding which Instinctual Subtype is dominant
*We have found in both testing and in teaching that the Social Instinctual Subtype can be the most difficult to determine. When taking the test, the introverted or anti-social, Social Subtype, will frequently find himself stuck between the Self-Preservation and Sexual Subtype answers. If this happened to you, it is important to explore the Social Subtype even if the test indicates that it is your least likely Instinctual Subtype. Try and observe how often you are thinking about what others are doing, if you fit in and who is related to whom.


*Instinctual Subtype and relationships*
Your dominant Instinctual Subtype is generally so ingrained in you that it’s hard to recognize it or even see how strongly it motivates you. It pervades all of your thoughts and behavior, significantly influencing your values and the manner in which you interact with others. In fact, the drive of your Instinctual Subtype can be a more powerful predictor of behavior than your Enneagram Type.
Primal in nature, your dominant Instinctual Subtype may cause great tension and misunderstandings in your relations with others. Take the example of a couple talking on the phone late at night. The Self-Preservation Subtype girlfriend might want to get off the phone so that she can get sleep, feel well rested, stay healthy, etc., while her Sexual Subtype boyfriend might prefer to stay on the phone for hours more and continue their intimate discussion, regardless of the ill effects on his health. Who is right? Neither; they’re both just acting out of their primal instinct.


*Instinctual Subtype Drives in different stages of life
*Different stages in life and extreme stressors will bring these drives into focus at different times, but your method of solution is still governed by the influence of your dominant Instinctual Subtype. For example, we all tend to focus on our health and body when we are ill, our social standing and others when we feel excluded and our appearance and attractiveness when we feel undesirable. However, it is your dominant Instinctual Subtype that is in charge and directing the manner in which you meet all of your needs.
If you are Self-preserving Subtype, you will be preoccupied with the desire to have the security of a home, financial prosperity and physical well-being. If you are a Social Subtype you will be preoccupied with the need to belong, be included, and have prestige and social acceptance. If you are a Sexual Subtype, you will be preoccupied with finding the closeness and emotional security that comes with intimate bonds, a sense of wholeness and affinity with someone special.


*Your Instinctual Subtype as a tool for transformation* 
Research suggests that these three drives need to be equally cared for and in balance to harness the energy you need to move against fixation and towards transformation. If all three nstincts are in balance, you will respond perfectly and appropriately to the needs of any given situation. Nevertheless, such balance is rare, as usually one of these drives is damaged and commands an undue amount of your attention. The resulting imbalance is what distorts your perception and causes problems. It is only the distorted use of these drives that interferes with your quality of life and causes unnecessary suffering.


*Primal survival behavior
*The Self-preserving Subtype is focused on conservation, protecting the body, self, and one’s resources, with a desire for stability. Because it is so primal, in a truly life threatening situation it will over-ride your other two Instinctual Subtypes. It is human nature to rise to the occasion and preserve your body when it is at risk of perishing. However, if your dominant Instinctual Subtype is Self Preserving you will always tend to monitor the needs of your body to be more comfortable and relax.


*Relationship between the Enneagram and Instinctual Drives*
There are nine Enneagram Types and three Instinctual Drives. These three Instinctual Drives can manifest within each of the nine Enneagram Types (in effect resulting in a total of 27 Instinctual Subtypes). The combination of the core fear of your dominant Enneagram Type with the core fear of your dominant Instinctual Subtype reveals the predictable way you will try and manage your life stressors. Understanding this dynamic greatly enhances your ability to interrupt and transform the more habitual and reactive aspects of your personality. 


*Instinctual Subtypes at a Glance* 
Source of anxiety:
Sp: Suspense, not surviving and annihilation
So: Loneliness, not belonging and alienation
Sx: Loss of appeal, disconnection and invalidation

Fear of estrangement from:
Sp: Resources and self
So: Group and others
Sx: Intimates and object of desire

Attribute and focus of attention:
Sp: Enduring, anxious, cautious and/or self destructive
So: Friendly, convivial and/or rejecting
Sx: Magnetic, charismatic, intense and/or possessive
Sp: Self-preserving So: Social Sx: Sexual 











*Sexual Instinctual Subtype*

*The Drive for Closeness, Intimacy and One to One Bonds​* The Instinctual Subtypes Test suggests that your strongest drive is for deep and intimate bonds, indicating that you may be a *Sexual* or *One-to-One Subtype*. This instinctual drive is probably unconscious, but it nevertheless directs your decision-making and preoccupations. You can experience this drive mildly or intensely, and you can embrace it or act totally against it. Either way, this strategy or Instinct is all-pervasive, powerfully influencing your values and the manner in which you interact with others.


As a Sexual Instinctual Subtype, you primarily focus your attention on your passions, intimate relationships and degree of closeness with significant others, whether a lover, parent, child, sibling, friend or co-worker. Your desire is to be matched and to have affinity, wholeness and a deep bond with a special someone—wherever you go, whatever you do. Your greatest fear is of invalidation, and you become anxious when you feel undesirable, unworthy and disconnected. You may find that you are preoccupied with a continual search for your other half, for someone or something who matches you and gives meaning to your existence. Whether abstaining or promiscuous, you usually focus on the search for twinship and your ‘other half’ to feel whole and complete. Your playful and imaginative sense of humor may conceal your underlying fear of being incomplete.


Being strong and/or beautiful to attract specific others is always on your mind. It is very important to create intimacy and the security of one-to-one relationships to have the power to influence. In general, you tend to think about finding meaning in life and especially in relationships, frequently asking yourself, “What am I?” and “What do I mean to you?”. You are willing to make sacrifices for intimate relationships to ensure connection. Your energy is high, intense, penetrating and lyrical, with a sense of vibration.


If your dominant Instinctual Subtype drive is Sexual, you may find that in your communications with others, you tend to seek excitement and intensity, and often discuss the people, places and things you feel passionate about and the meaning attached to them.











*Social Instinctual Subtype*

*The Drive for Others, Community and Prestige​* The Instinctual Subtypes Test suggests that your 2nd strongest drive is for others, groups and community, indicating that you may be a *Social Subtype*. This instinctual drive is probably unconscious, but it nevertheless directs your decision-making and preoccupations. You can experience this drive mildly or intensely, and you can embrace it or act totally against it. Either way, this strategy or Instinct is all-pervasive, powerfully influencing your values and the manner in which you interact with others. 


As a Social Instinctual Subtype, you primarily focus your attention on your role, place or position within any group. Your desire is to belong and to be socially accepted by others. Your greatest fear is of alienation, and you feel anxious when you are unwelcome or excluded by others. You may find that you are preoccupied with thoughts about what other people think and feel and about group interactions. Whether friendly and outgoing or anti-social and withdrawn, you usually focus on how you relate to others and how others relate to one another. Your engaging sense of humor may conceal your social anxiety.


Finding your place and knowing your role or position is always on your mind. It is very important for you to be liked and to feel valued by others. In general, you tend to think about fitting in, frequently asking yourself, “Who am I?”, “Who am I with?” and “How am I perceived by others?”. Service-oriented, you are willing to make sacrifices for the group, to accommodate the needs of others to ensure status. You want to be valued for your contributions, participation and cooperation. Your energy is personable and cooperative, but can appear superficial, as it is usually split between the needs of the individual and the needs of the group.


If your dominant Instinctual Subtype drive is Social, you may find that in your communications with others, you want to hear a quick interview/overview to catch up and then tend to discuss current events and people who are not present.












*Self-Preservation Instinctual Subtype*

*The Drive for Resources, Safety and Security ​*
As a Self-Preserving Instinctual Subtype, you primarily focus your attention on your body and your surroundings. Your desire is to meet your basic needs for food, shelter, protection and resources. Your greatest fear is of annihilation, and you feel anxious when your bodily needs are not met. You may find that you are preoccupied with what can go wrong or what might endanger you. Whether overly cautious or self-destructive, you usually focus on what will make you feel safe, secure and comfortable. Your ironic sense of humor may conceal your more reserved and serious nature. 


Being able to cope with life and stressful circumstances is always on your mind. It is very important to aggressively go after what you want, and protect and defend what you have. In general, you tend to think about the needs and concerns of your body, frequently asking yourself, “How am I” and “Am I secure?” You are willing to make sacrifices for your physical comfort and your future well-being. Your energy is conserved for your personal use, to have what you need when you need it.


If your dominant Instinctual Subtype drive is Self-Preserving, you may find that  in your communications with others, you tend to be practical and often discuss issues of safety and security, physical health, money or food.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

> As a Self-Preserving Instinctual Subtype, you primarily focus your attention on your body and your surroundings. Your desire is to meet your basic needs for food, shelter, protection and resources. Your greatest fear is of annihilation, and you feel anxious when your bodily needs are not met. You may find that you are preoccupied with what can go wrong or what might endanger you. Whether overly cautious or self-destructive, you usually focus on what will make you feel safe, secure and comfortable. Your ironic sense of humor may conceal your more reserved and serious nature.
> 
> 
> Being able to cope with life and stressful circumstances is always on your mind. It is very important to aggressively go after what you want, and protect and defend what you have. In general, you tend to think about the needs and concerns of your body, frequently asking yourself, “How am I” and “Am I secure?” You are willing to make sacrifices for your physical comfort and your future well-being. Your energy is conserved for your personal use, to have what you need when you need it.
> ...


I've really never liked the sp descriptions that pay so much attention to a physical aspect, to me, it's much more mental. More mental than anything. For me, it's really not much about security or practicality as much as it is ambiance, time, space/property, and energy(not physical energy)

Ambiance
This is a simple one and it's not as deep as the other ones. I can be really sensitive to the 'feel' of my surroundings. That's where comfort plays in. Various areas make me feel certain ways and it can be unpleasant at times which makes me want to leave and just get out and find a place with a more pleasant ambiance

Time
Time is a really big one for me. I hoard my time like no tomorrow. I'm really picky about giving it out because I want to keep it for myself so I can use it not for practical reasons, but for emotional/mental indulgences. It's really hard for me to give my time up because at the core it feels like it would be too draining and take something out of me

Space/Property
I also hoard my things. I don't like giving my things out and I tend to gather things in excess for myself. And again, its' really not a practical thing, it's more about what pertains to my mental/emotional indulgences. I shut my door and lock it. I love having my room, my space where everything I need and want is located and I can just be free to be as indulgent as I need to be

Energy
Energy ties together a lot of the above...It goes down to feeling inherently drained when things like time or space and property are taken or not hoarded. That's why the instinct to hoard those things is there, because I want to avoid feeling like I've had life sucked out of me, not that I want to avoid feeling unsafe or like I don't have any security


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

lycanized said:


> I've really never liked the sp descriptions that pay so much attention to a physical aspect, to me, it's much more mental. More mental than anything. For me, it's really not much about security or practicality as much as it is ambiance, time, space/property, and energy(not physical energy)
> 
> Ambiance
> This is a simple one and it's not as deep as the other ones. I can be really sensitive to the 'feel' of my surroundings. That's where comfort plays in. Various areas make me feel certain ways and it can be unpleasant at times which makes me want to leave and just get out and find a place with a more pleasant ambiance
> ...


Good point. Maybe they just focus on the simplistic aspects of each instinct because they manifest differently in certain types. They should have added more than just the physical though. I imagine intuitives may be more focused on mental self-preservation than physical self-preservation and that the more down-to-earth sensors would be more focused on practicality. Also, you're a SP 4 and survival is more symbolic than literal, or so I've heard. Feeling alive through seeking high quality emotional/physical/mental experiences. Wanting to surround yourself with beauty and things that have you emotionally charged.

That said, I've met a 4w5 SP/SO last month (he identifies as such and I think it fits him all too well). We're apparently the same Sociotype and I did notice his self-preservation and that he was more practical than me (easier to tell since I'm SP-last). Made me think he was a 6 when I first met him and others have even thought that about him. He used to score as 1. SP/SO 4s are said to have 6s anxiety and 1-like efficiency and practicality. Do you relate to that or are you SP/SX?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Good point. Maybe they just focus on the simplistic aspects of each instinct because they manifest differently in certain types. They should have added more than just the physical though. I imagine intuitives may be more focused on mental self-preservation than physical self-preservation and that the more down-to-earth sensors would be more focused on practicality. Also, you're a SP 4 and survival is more symbolic than literal, or so I've heard. Feeling alive through seeking high quality emotional/physical/mental experiences. Wanting to surround yourself with beauty and things that have you emotionally charged.
> 
> That said, I've met a 4w5 SP/SO last month (he identifies as such and I think it fits him all too well). We're apparently the same Sociotype and I did notice his self-preservation and that he was more practical than me (easier to tell since I'm SP-last). Made me think he was a 6 when I first met him and others have even thought that about him. He used to score as 1. SP/SO 4s are said to have 6s anxiety and 1-like efficiency and practicality. Do you relate to that or are you SP/SX?


I'm an sp/sx, by the way

I like what you said about the "high quality emotional/physical/mental experiences because I feel like while I'm very reluctant to give anything up to people or to the world around me, it's all reserved for me to use myself to indulge and experience from my own world something incredibly rich, moving, perhaps even something intensely out of the ordinary. Like I might come off as very inhibited, but I feel like a strikingly adventurous and uninhibited nature comes out when it's on my time and on my terms and when i'm in my world, not in anyone else's, and most of the times it's much more emotional/mental than physical. That's part of why it might be hard to really reach out. It'd be draining to me if it offered nothing. And I feel like there's also a slight control aspect. At the core not being able to relinquish control because it would be relinquishing too much. I'm definitely sure some types might have a much more practical relationship with their sp, I just feel like a description of any instinct should be more inclusive of the different ways in which the instinct could manifest because it no doubt depends on type and tritype and even the individual.

When it comes to practicality, I don't feel as if I'm practical at all. I feel like I'm too driven by something personal and internal to be practical. That's partially because I don't feel life would be worth living without it but partially too because it's hard and near impossible for me to reach outside almost like I'm trapped there anyway. Maybe I am more practical than you, though. I would have to see. As for anxiety, anxiety/depression actually run in my family and I've had issues with those throughout my life. Although the majority of the anxiety has come out socially


----------

